# Keep Mice Away..



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

HERE is a link to Ebay for a product that is "supposed" to keep mice away as well as keep mold and mildew smells at bay...

I haven't decided if it is really as good as claimed....maybe someone has used this product before???

It may save the hassle of 1000 dryer sheets every year.









Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Sounds like it does the same thing as the dryer sheets, only at a higher cost. If you use it, let us know how it works.

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Here is my mouse theory..... as long as the underside is completely sealed, everywhere, where is your mouse going to get in?

I have not had any mouse entries....yet. I went around and looked in all possible locations, HW heater, refrig, shower, etc. I haven't found any entry points.

Has anyone else had actual mouse invasions in their Outback?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Not yet, but I do know that they find places we can't, and can fit through some remarkable tiny openings, so I don't leave anything to chance. A box of bounce sheets is cheap, and it keeps the camper smelling nice too!

Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I have not seen any mice yet.









The dryer sheet thing is new to me. Do you just spread them around in the trailer?
How many should I use? How often do they need to be changed?

Thanks, and...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I am more concerned about mice getting into the 4000 pounds of corn in my cellar than my camper. Maybe I will try the dryer sheets around my corn and see it it works.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Looking at the ingredients I can see nothing that would stop rodents or mosquitos ... its basically allot of natural stuff amshed into a box...

But then again -- I ain't no chemical engineer....


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

4 cats seem to keep the mice at bay.... 8 years running with no problems...


----------



## campingwiththe6pac (Sep 22, 2004)

Last Spring I found I had had one get in. It must have been before i put the rat poison out. Never did find it. It must have climbed in by the sewer pipe as the towels under the sink in the bath had a few holes.

In general I put poison under the camper in the off season. If they are around they will find it and die before much damage.


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

I went into the camper a couple of months ago after a trip and found a box of tissues shredded for bedding matterial. I put out a couple of traps and two days later had the little guy. As some else said, they find a way. I didn't find the nest yet, but I think there was only one as the tissues have been left alone...

L8R
Paul


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Paul_in_Ohio said:


> I didn't find the nest yet, but I think there was only one as the tissues have been left alone...
> [snapback]63048[/snapback]​


Never is there only ONE mouse







They are capable of splitting themselves into multiples, and those multiples then majically split, and so on and so on and so on !!!







More likely that THEY know where their nest is and they haven't needed anymore of your tissues .... yet. Either that - or you caught the bread-earner and the others are now homeless and without shelter, patiently searching for another unsuspecting camper owner


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> The dryer sheet thing is new to me. Do you just spread them around in the trailer?
> How many should I use? How often do they need to be changed?


Not really sure if there is a science, but after reading about it here, I believe, I just bought a box of the heaviest scented sheets I could find, and spread them librally around the trailer. At least one on every shelf, several under the sink, in the linen bags, under the couch, in all the drawers, the outside compartments, the inside compartments, I went to town so to speak.

The wife doesn't like to use the scented sheets for the laundry, so that was all I was using for anyway.

Not sure why it works, but it seemed to, so I just went with it. Of course, I also removed ALL food products when I winterize, as well as anything even remotely liquid that can freeze, like toothpaste, shampoo, and dish soap.

Tim


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> > The dryer sheet thing is new to me. Do you just spread them around in the trailer?
> > How many should I use? How often do they need to be changed?
> 
> 
> ...


So a box of bounce sheets all over the floor, beds and in the cabnets and your good, is that what I'm reading.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

It's what I use, but then my evidence is purely anecdotal (sp?). I can't guarantee the effectiveness of any rodent control techniques. I'm not a pest control specialist, and I didn't stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night either.

Ghosty, does that cover me on the legal end of things....









Tim


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> and I didn't stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night either.
> Tim
> [snapback]63096[/snapback]​





Larry the Cable Guy said:


> That's funny right there, I don't care who you are.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Is there anything other than a cat that can keep the mice from enternig the TT. I am looking at placing something around the wheels and the jack. I do not want the mice in or under my TT. I can see them setting up shop in the underbelly.

Thor


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Never heard of the dryer sheet method, but I have never had a problem with mice. Mine TT stays in a warehouse year round, so I am not sure if they have ever had a problem or not. I will definitely be looking into it though.


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Here's my experience with dryer sheets when we had a tent trailer. We spread them EVERY winter when it was stored outside at the edge of a farm field. NEVER had evidence of a mouse inside, canvas was great. However, TWO TIMES, those *?!!* mice found a way to get inside the sealed gear case underneath so we couldn't raise the pop up. The second time, it was a mommy with babies and the stench would kill ya (ask my DH who unscrewed the crank case and got it in his face!!)


----------



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

I grew up on a farm and we always had a yard cat that kept the mice population down. Was told a mouse can go anywhere he can get his skull through, thats not a very big hole.
Lawton


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I am going to have to try the dryer sheet thing. If nothing else, the trailer will smell good.









"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## revcorey (Aug 30, 2005)

Last year I stored my 5th Wheel in a farm shed with a concrete floor. There were already two other trailers, a boat, and a vintage Camaro in the shed and each of them had moth balls placed around the wheels, hitches, or whatever areas were touching the floor. I assumed these folks knew what they were doing, so I did likewise. I admit it was a challenge finding old fashioned moth balls in our small town but I finally located them at a local grocery store! I'm not sure of the scientific reasoning for this, but I didn't thave any mouse problems so am making an assumption that it worked.

Anyone else ever use this approach?

Corey


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

revcorey said:


> ..... old fashioned moth balls
> 
> Anyone else ever use this approach?
> 
> ...


They certainly work in the attic & basement to protect ... EVERYTHING.

For an alternative to dryer sheets & something that smells better (and is lots less toxic) than MothBslla







- small fabric bags (bought or made) of lavendar and/or cedar work too ... against mice & bugs. In N/E, we use Cedar Mulch around house foundations 'cuz it repels bugs squirrels, etc. We plant lavendar in the gardens to keep the rodent population down. (or, if you have pine trees around you - scoop up the dropped needles, spray them lightly with a bugspray, close them in a plastic bag for a week or so to kill anything that may have come in with them and you've got even more 'stuffing' )Making the bags can also be a great family project and the kids can be part of the winterizing process. The bags last a long time so can continue to be used to keep the TT fresh all summer, can be moved into the house (linen shelves, guest beds, etc.), or stored in 'zippies' for the next season's use. For multiple season's use - just 'crunch' up the bags a bit and drop 'em where you wnat em. Disposal is easy too - just dump the contents in the yard and refill the bags. Grow the lavendar, cut & dry the flower heads, make the bags from old (thin) socks & stockings, and you'll even have a $0 solution = more $$$ for next season's toys


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Great ideas Wolfwood!









I know it has been said before, but this is what make this site great! With the collective wisdom we have around here, I don't think there is a problem in the world we couldn't solve.

Well, except for making the Trailblazers a winning team. Even the big guy would have a tough time with that one!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

